# Article - The Right to Breed



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

The MCPCA sent this out today to it's forum members from the National Post in Canada;
Article - The Right to Breed
http://www.nationalpost.com/story.html?id=2349733&p=1


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, scary stuff. Thanks for posting this. I know it is now illegal in three of ten provinces in Canada for a vet to dock tails, and if I were breeding Dobes, I would be hardpressed to find a vet ANYWHERE here that would crop ears. Then everyone has a fit when a breeder crops their own and botches some of them badly.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

One the of best Dobe ear croppers in the USA isn't even a vet.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Tail docking is not allowed here in the uk either, hence my two 6 months and 14 months both have full tails.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

In the UK do they still allow dew claw removal?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting article, thanks for sharing. I can see both sides of the argument... It's a tough thing to debate!


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

thestars said:


> In the UK do they still allow dew claw removal?


Only for medical reasons.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

When we get rid of puppymills, dog fighting rings and stop putting down millions of animals, then we can talk about a minor procedure that doesn't seem to affect the dog at all. How many Poodles and other docked dogs seem traumatized by the experience? Mine doesn't. 

I find it absurd that veternarian associations will speak out about docking/cropping and dog shows, when they've never made a statement about petstores, the Hunte corporation (and other brokers) or the vets that work for them. (Every puppy sold by the Hunte corporation/petland is health checked by a vet.) There are still vets that sell Heartgaurd to Collie owners, for goodness sake. Never mind the fact that it can kill them. Those are serious and relevant concerns for vet associations.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I find more and more breeders here are going for natural tails. Honestly, I hope one day we do not have to do it to show and get anywhere, because I HATE doing it. Dews, no problem, tails YUCK!!! The natural tails grow on you. I am starting to think they look kind of cute.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> When we get rid of puppymills, dog fighting rings and stop putting down millions of animals, then we can talk about a minor procedure that doesn't seem to affect the dog at all. How many Poodles and other docked dogs seem traumatized by the experience? Mine doesn't.
> 
> I find it absurd that veternarian associations will speak out about docking/cropping and dog shows, when they've never made a statement about petstores, the Hunte corporation (and other brokers) or the vets that work for them. (Every puppy sold by the Hunte corporation/petland is health checked by a vet.) Those are serious and relevant concerns for vet associations.


Doing the tails and dew claws doesn't affect the babies at all. They squeak for a second, go right back to Mommy and are fine.

There are a ton of things that are WAY more important than what they are trifling about!!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Personally, I love the look of a natural tail and wish my boys weren't docked but that's pretty much impossible to find around here. I love the look of a big full plume in spoos but sometimes the smaller dogs' natural tails hang down over the back and it ruins the line. Dew claws need to go, they are a hazard to groom around, but I suppose we would get used to them if that was the norm. Im glad so many countries ban docking (and especially cropping) because it's only a cosmetic thing, at least in poodles. Other breeds often hurt them selves and others with their whip like tails...but I still like them natural.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

"Though long the subject of some controversy, these procedures serve both aesthetic and practical ends, injury prevention and hygiene among them."

This is a load of ****. never have I seen a cropped Cocker or Basset to keep its ears clean.

"Better no cocker, they say, than no tail."... See More

Who says this?

I found the article not worth much. Why did they even write it?

Also comparing cropping and docking to sterilizing is making a huge leap to defend a cosmetic procedure.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

It isn't even a very well written article. I find it kind of disturbing that her blog is called "Small Dead Animals". I have no idea what she writes on it and I have no interest in finding out.

I had a Dobe who didn't seem traumatized by having her ears cropped and tail docked. _*I*_ was traumatized by the ear thing--I'm very squeamish and had to doctor it every day while it healed. LOL

I think these things should be left up to the owners, kind of like the way circumcision in this country is left up to the parents. If you don't like it and you think it's cruel, don't do it. How many men will tell you that they even remember having it done? None that I know of.


----------

